# Teat Opinion (Boer)



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd like to show my 1 y/o paint doe, she is 2+2, but she has a split teat. Would this be an instant DQ in the ring?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there an orifice?


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I think it would depend on the judge to me it looks like it because it is smaller so it is non functional check out the ABGA breed standards teat chart and it could help you out some more.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Is there a milk channel? I think if there is then it is DQ


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They look like they all *might* work, so they might DQ. Hard to say. The judge will only look at it for about two seconds. The split would pass if it weren't for that third one. If you were still set on showing her, I'd be set to answer the question: "Does that one teat have an orifice"? "I don't think so".


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

These things are sometimes hard calls. I saw a doe with a huge extra something; I cant begin to describe it. BuT it was not a DQ. Since it was not functional it was not considered a teat.
( Tim I asked Leslie about this)


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I guess I'll probably give it a try!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

You could have a judge come out, or *gasp* snip it off and mark it in her care journal. Common practice in dairy cattle, and in goats no different. However people think its "hiding" a flaw, with proper explanation of what you trimmed and where to a new owner, I consider it helping with raising kids, orifice or not.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't snip it... seen a few go wrong that way and if the goat is sold alot the information can be lost. If were going to breed it out of goats then we need to keep these flaws on the goat regardless of show careers


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

No, I don't think I would ever snip a teat! For the reasons Dani mentioned as well as that I've read that sometimes the "non-functional" turns out to be a functional that has a separate chamber in the udder and it can get engorged and there's no way to empty it!

If it turns out that she's not show-able because of the teat, it's no big deal.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Extra "quarters" dry up on their own. Never seen one go wrong. Ever. Lol it's more of a personal choice. I also have come across many people who like extra clean teats. I, myself would never ever breed knowingly for extra teats. This is a subject that is so hush-hush and sensitive in the goat world that it actually makes me laugh. Literally. Lol


----------

